# New litters



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

i was cleaning out day and took photo though i share


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

What interesting patterns. . . Do you know what kind of spotting gene they have? It looks like banded or variegated gone wild.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> What interesting patterns. . . Do you know what kind of spotting gene they have? It looks like banded or variegated gone wild.


the last photo is banded x broken


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought there was some crazy banded stuff going on in there. Cute babies, I really like the first few litters, the ones with the little zig zags on the head are especially endearing. :love1


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> I thought there was some crazy banded stuff going on in there. Cute babies, I really like the first few litters, the ones with the little zig zags on the head are especially endearing. :love1


the first photo was hoping for hereford but didnt happened


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the bright oranges in a few of them.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

What color are the bright orange ones, and are they satin?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress said:


> I love the bright oranges in a few of them.


me to.Just the colour I want on my dutch but it's not happening.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> What color are the bright orange ones, and are they satin?


yes satin


----------

